# Do yoyo loaches produce much waste?



## Slicey P (Aug 27, 2012)

Just bought 2 more yoyo loaches for my 37gal, and am wondering- do they make much waste compared to other fish ??? I was thinkin that they might, since they're extra long almost eel like. K thx!!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

they can reach 6" in length. they wil produce a fair amount of waste but not any more than most other fish their size..


----------

